# Photoshop Dilemma - Just can't get it right!



## kdabbagh (Oct 18, 2010)

I am helping a friend by taking some shots of him and his family for some government documents. We are both satisfied with the photos composition-wise.

Now I am stuck with the file conversion requirements. He has to submit images no bigger than 240 kb, saved as JPEG, they have to be square proportional @ 600x600 pixels and 300 dpi, and they must be in RGB 24 bit.

1st issue - I cant seem to find 24 bit RGB on PS - only 8, 16, and 32 bit. When I save as 32 bit I am not able to save as JPEG.

2nd issue - I am not able to resize the image to 600 x 600 without it looking stretched (which is considered an unacceptable photograph). I am doing this by unchecking the "constrain proportions" box in the Image Size window.

Can anyone please help me with this??


----------



## davebmck (Oct 18, 2010)

I would crop the image to get it to a square format and then resize to 600x600 pixels.  Note that at 300ppi the print size is only 2"x2".

I've never heard of 24 bits.


----------



## cfusionpm (Oct 18, 2010)

kdabbagh said:


> 2nd issue - I am not able to resize the image to 600 x 600 without it looking stretched (which is considered an unacceptable photograph). I am doing this by unchecking the "constrain proportions" box in the Image Size window.


 
Dunno about the 24 bit issue, but what I normally do in PS when I want to crop/resize to a specific resolution is: create a new document in PS. Set the dimensions to 600x600 and 300 dpi. On the original document, turn all layers you want to see as visable. ctrl+A to select the whole frame, and go to Edit -> Copy Merged. With the Marquee tool selected (usually default, hit M to select), right click the image and select Free Transform. Hold shift and drag the corners down to resize and move while keeping proportions. When you are satisfied with the re sizing and composition in the new dimmensions, press Enter and you're set.

Wow, having just read that, it sounds a lot more complicated than it needs to be. But it assumes extremely limited PS knowledge.


----------



## davebmck (Oct 18, 2010)

Gee, this is incredibly easy in Lightroom.  Go to the Develop module, click the crop icon and select the 1 to 1 ratio.  Then go to the Library module and click the export button.  You can select the max pixel dimension, resolution and other options.  Click export and you're done.


----------



## CNCO (Oct 18, 2010)

24 isn't an option that I'm aware of and im not mr adobe but do know the software pretty well.


----------



## KmH (Oct 19, 2010)

Use the 8-bit per channel option. 8-bits x 3 color channels (RGB) = 24-bits.

Be careful - dpi and ppi are not the same thing, though many applications still use the term dpi.


----------



## kdabbagh (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the help, I got the results I needed!


----------

